# Tell me about this harness?



## CZP1 (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw on the sale board an ad for a new mini tack shop (great website) anyways, I was wondering if anyone has or knows of the "Comfy Fit Sport Harness". I have never heard of it. I have a leather harness from Driving Essentials which is very nice. I would like to get a synthetic one, and this one caught my eye.

Thanks


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes! I talked to Janie at Chimacum Tack and she tells me that this is the new name the Sport Harness is being patented under. I'm not sure how much of the other stuff she told me I'm allowed to share so won't say more for now, but this should be the same great quality harness and I believe Janie has had a hand in setting up other distributors for the product.

Leia


----------



## R Whiteman (Mar 24, 2010)

CZP1 said:


> I saw on the sale board an ad for a new mini tack shop (great website) anyways, I was wondering if anyone has or knows of the "Comfy Fit Sport Harness". I have never heard of it.
> 
> I recently purchased a Comfy Fit harness in COB size to fit my new riding horse (who just happens to be broke to drive) It has the same beautiful attention to detail as all of the Chimacum Harnesses. Mine has stainless fittings and color under the brow and noseband. It fits well and looks great!
> 
> ...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 24, 2010)

That's good to hear, Dorothy.






I talked to Janie last night and can now tell you guys a few more things. Since Janie is considering eventual retirement in the foreseeable future she wanted to make sure her harness maker still had plenty of business and to that end has lined up other vendors for the product who will continue to sell it after she's living a life of ease.



The harness has a new name, new options, and new (lower!) prices but is the same great product. She's mailing me a catalogue today so I'll be able to tell you more about what's changed when it gets here if you guys don't snatch one up first.





I've heard Camptown Harness has switched harness makers so apparently the product will no longer be the same as the Chimacum harness products. I do not know what direction Marjean's line will go, just that she switched manufacturers. I'm sure both will continue to be great harnesses.

Leia


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the information ladies! I though the picture looked like the one Chimacum Harness but wasn't sure. This is definately one for the running. I also like the one that Sandee at Iowa Valley offers. Just have to decide


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 24, 2010)

I have thought about getting a Chimacum harness for a couple of years now, but have recently been looking seriously at this one. Do any of you have one, or have seen one?

Country Carriages


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> I have thought about getting a Chimacum harness for a couple of years now, but have recently been looking seriously at this one. Do any of you have one, or have seen one?
> Country Carriages


Both.



(Come on, I've handled nearly every mini harness brand out there! You know I'm obsessive.) That brand of harness is made by Yonnie, the same guy who makes the Carriage House harness sold in Florida. Similar materials and features. I wasn't overly happy with the one I bought from Carriage House as far as the softness of the materials or fit of the bridle but I know a lot of people like them and I was impressed by a new mini contour collar Country Carriages had at the National Drive. It was very similar to the Freedom Collar and the addition of optional waffle weave padding built into both breastcollar and saddle made them much softer and more forgiving against the horse's skin. I think with that padding I'd consider using one. I still prefer my Sport Harness because it is so darn comfortable for the horse, but the new one from Country Carriages isn't bad and the saddle looks quite stylish. I have some detailed pictures if I can dig them off of my hard drive.

Leia


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I had one from Country Carriages about 7 years ago but sold it. It was stiff like Leia said in some parts, but overall a nice harness. I kick myself for selling that one, but live and learn.

Can you pair a synthetic breast collar (not sure of the name the "V" shaped one) with a leather harness for CDE or ADT? I know for local fun stiff it would be fine but wondering if we show a recognized show.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 24, 2010)

I would be getting the sliding back-band, and the "super-V" breast collar if I do go for this harness. A friend of mine has the Chimacum harness with freedom collar, and while I love the harness, I find the bridle too big and bulky...as does she.

With the waffle weave padding stitched right on, wouldn't there be a problem getting it clean?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 25, 2010)

CZP1 said:


> Can you pair a synthetic breast collar (not sure of the name the "V" shaped one) with a leather harness for CDE or ADT? I know for local fun stiff it would be fine but wondering if we show a recognized show.


Yes. I wouldn't use it for a turnout class at a Pleasure Driving show but Myrna uses one in her working and obstacle classes there and CDE is much less fussy. I used a Freedom Collar with my leather Ozark Mtn. Carriage Harness in 2007 before I switched to a complete harness from Camptown and got good marks in Presentation.



Sue_C. said:


> I would be getting the sliding back-band, and the "super-V" breast collar if I do go for this harness. A friend of mine has the Chimacum harness with freedom collar, and while I love the harness, I find the bridle too big and bulky...as does she.


So do I- I use my Ozark bridle with it. Unfortunately the Yonnie bridle was just as bulky in a different way and much less comfortable for the horse without the curved crownpiece.



Sue_C. said:


> With the waffle weave padding stitched right on, wouldn't there be a problem getting it clean?


I don't think so.



It wasn't stitched on like an additional pad, it actually replaced the normal synthetic backing of the breastcollar and saddle just as they do on Zilco and other upper-end synthetic harnesses. You would just dunk and wash as normal and then let it dry.

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 25, 2010)

> Unfortunately the Yonnie bridle was just as bulky in a different way and much less comfortable for the horse without the curved crownpiece.


Perhaps they have changed their bridle? It states you CAN get the shaped crownpiece.



> Beta Bi DELUXE Bridle - Plain or Patent blinkers - _Straight or shaped crown_ - Double buckle noseband


----------

